# The story of Martin



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

For many years, my husband and I had an orange-and-white, three-legged cat. The sweet little guy passed away in 2001.

This past December, we were vacationing on the island of St. Martin. Sadly, the island's completely overrun with stray dogs and cats -- the climate's very mild, there are no predators, tourists provide food, and the island lacks an animal shelter or spay/neuter programs. The animals thrive and breed.

Well, one little stray cat decided to hang around on the porch of our villa and become friends with us. He's orange-and-white, and missing the same back leg as my other cat. How weird is that?!?!?! A little doppelganger showed up and wanted to be a part of our lives. Despite having been a stray, he's friendly and affectionate beyond belief.

Who am I to argue with fate? Long story short...we rescued and adopted the cat, whom we've named Martin for his homeland. Quite a vacation souvenir, don't you think? I couldn't possibly be any happier about the way everything turned out.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

A coincidnece like this is so unlikely to happen and yet it did. 
I love Martin's story!
And how wonderful of you to give loving home kitty in need!


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Aw, thats a beautiful story. I would love to see what Martin looks like.


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

That's an amazing story. Honestly, I defy anyone to try and convince me that cats don't have magic powers!


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

That is quite a coincedence!


----------

